# Two bicolor blennies?



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I currently have a single bicolor blenny in a 15 gallon tank. I desperately want Benny to find a friend, Lenny. 

Has anyone got any experience with keeping two?

Or is there another fish that rhymes with blenny/benny/lenny?


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know about that one, I have read they are agressive with other blennies, which I assume means their own kind, but I do love this fish, great aquarium personality


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I have no idea. Interesting question. I can tell you that I have never seen it done.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

get yourself a half inch clownfish. call it jenny. i would not put 2 blennies in a 15 gallon tank. infact i wouldnt put more then 1 fish in a 15 gallon tank ( ofcourse always depending on what type of fish it is )


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree with Onefish.

I wouldn't put more than one fish in this tank. Maybe a few Sexy Shrimp. Are you doing Corals? These fish can nip at fleshy corals and clam mantles, according to LiveAquaria...

The site also says they are territorial to other blennies in small aquariums, and suggests 30 gallons or larger. These fish grow to a max size of 4", just like other Blennies. I have an Algae Blenny myself, and he is at least 4", and very active in the tank. There isn't a corner of the tank I don't find him swimming or hopping along the rocks. I know you have a 150 that you plan on setting up; is Benny going to make the transfer?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

In a 15g? That's not going to bode well at all. If tank were a lot larger like 100g or more then i'd say you have a better chance, but in a small tank like that, they would bully each other for hiding spots and they are territorial when it comes to others, esp. other types. If you get a "pair" then you have a better chance, but it's not somthing I'm going to condone. Just don't do. If one is more dominant and kills the other, a lot of times the dominant can wear its self out and die from the stress as well as the weaker.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I didn't think that another would be a good idea.

I expect he will make the jump to the 150, as the 15 would make a fair QT I suppose. Not exactly spacious, but would suffice.

I would get a clown,but jenny doesn't rhyme with clownfish. :lol:

I might have more luck rhyming with the latin.


----------

